# MilHist: The Military History app for iOS



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Apr 2012)

Folks,

I'm pleased to announce the third instalment in the Army.ca app series.  Military History allows you to browse over 1,200 entries to see what significant events happened "on this day" in history. Search by date or phrase, post directly to twitter integration and easily navigate forwards or backwards through time.

View in iTunes






Also available:

MilQuotes
MilTerms
Battle Procedure


Enjoy!
Mike


----------



## SoldierInAYear (13 Apr 2012)

Awesome  ;D


----------



## Sythen (13 Apr 2012)

I take it that this is not available for my Blackberry?


----------



## GAP (13 Apr 2012)

Nah....that would be like trying to open it on my Commadore 64......


----------



## agc (13 Apr 2012)

Cool, Mike.

How convenient, as I just unboxed my new iPhone.  First purchased app.    Is it possible to make the day's events show up in the notification centre?


----------



## cupper (13 Apr 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ... and easily navigate forwards or backwards through time.



Cool feature.  8)

But I have to ask, how did you come up with that ability, when Einstein himself was stumped on the whole time travel thing? ;D


----------



## Journeyman (13 Apr 2012)

Nothing to it, once you throw a flux capacitor into the ol' DeLorean.....   :nod:


----------



## cupper (13 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nothing to it, once you throw a flux capacitor into the ol' DeLorean.....   :nod:



Funny you should mention that. Several times over the past year on my way to and from work  I've had a Delorean drive by me in the opposite direction. And the gut has it done up to look like the Back to The Future car.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Apr 2012)

abc, notifications are on the feature list for a possible future release.


----------



## bridges (16 Apr 2012)

This looks great!  I don't even want to think about how much work it must have been.  Amid all the frivolous apps out there, here's one that would actually be worth downloading.

I know you said earlier you have no plans for an Android launch in the near future, but if you're taking requests for same, count me in.


----------



## Nuggs (17 Apr 2012)

bridges said:
			
		

> I know you said earlier you have no plans for an Android launch in the near future, but if you're taking requests for same, count me in.



I'd be in for an Android ver as well.


----------

